# Where can i ride?



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

my family has a cabin in menominee michigan. i was wondering can i ride on the sholders of the county roads? i cant find the answer to my question anywhere! so can sombody please help me out with this?


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.menomineecounty.com/i_menominee/d/orv_ordinance_final.pdf


Top of this forum lists the rules of the road by county, this all the info the Sheriffs and CO have also
Be careful on the county roads and stay off two tracks BIG Fine if caught.


----------



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

wat r two tracks??


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Did'nt you say in another forum that you were 15 years old and already had an ORV safety education certificate?

If so, you should definately know what a 2-track is.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

You can only ride on the sides of designated roads that lead to trail heads and or downtown areas that are designated by the state.

Two tracks are ORV roads that are basically the same dimensions as a regular road and usually much faster pace and smoother. Also they will have jeeps,pick-ups and whatever else man can put together to ORV (snowmobiles in the winter).

You have enough trails in your area to ride and get loss for a month, dont pay roulette with the law on the side of the road, remember Granholm needs money they will get you this yr.


----------

